# Ridiculous Gas Mileage 94 Altima



## vikram (May 23, 2005)

Hey

My wife has a 94 Altima GXE which she's been driving for 2 years. She'd gotten some trouble with the distributor and she got it replaced by a not-very-qualified mechanic and he did something with 'one of the cylinders', as she remembers it . Anyway, when I started driving the car, it had a really bad gas mileage. I changed the plugs, the wires, got new tires, tuning and stuff. Seemed much smoother for a few days but the mileage stayed put. I just read somewhere that I need to check an oil seal on the engine side of the distributir that allows oil into the cap (dealers try to convince you its a bad distributor - they did convince my wife).

Anybody have any takes on this? Where do I start?

Thanks
vik


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm a 3rd gen guy, but I'll take a stab at this one anyway. 1. Pull the distributor cap and check for oil inside. If there is some, then you've got a bad seal. 2. Check your timing. Either one could cause bad gas milage. Good luck!



vikram said:


> Hey
> 
> My wife has a 94 Altima GXE which she's been driving for 2 years. She'd gotten some trouble with the distributor and she got it replaced by a not-very-qualified mechanic and he did something with 'one of the cylinders', as she remembers it . Anyway, when I started driving the car, it had a really bad gas mileage. I changed the plugs, the wires, got new tires, tuning and stuff. Seemed much smoother for a few days but the mileage stayed put. I just read somewhere that I need to check an oil seal on the engine side of the distributir that allows oil into the cap (dealers try to convince you its a bad distributor - they did convince my wife).
> 
> ...


----------



## 95ka24defan (May 17, 2005)

I had the same exact problem. when i bought my car it had really bad gas mileage and my friend adjusted the timing and it fixed it so it probably is the timing


----------

